
Ask HN: Dealing with too many browser tabs? - wassimdotis
When browsing&#x2F;working, I end up with like 20+ opened tabs. Sometimes because I don&#x27;t really notice it, other times because I&#x27;m anxious about losing any of the tabs. I&#x27;m curious how do you guys handle multiple tabs? Don&#x27;t you get lost often?
======
niks36
Use Firefox Tree style tab ([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tree-style-ta...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tree-style-tab/)) Unfortunately, same is not very handy for
chrome. But this will help you a lot

~~~
mdnormy
Seconded this. Been using it for as long as I can remember.

I'm one of those freak that easily have 50+ tab open when doing "research" on
certain topic.

